# Quick Course in Smoking Woods



## gary s (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is an article I had stuck back in my BBQ files it answers a lot of questions for people just getting started smoking.

Enjoy

*Quick course in Smoking Woods*

*Smoke is the third leg of barbecue, with the other two being heat and time.*

Smoke is the ancient and time-honored way to add flavor to anything you can cook. In ancient times, smoke was used to preserve meat for long periods of time. Nowadays we use it to enhance the flavor of meats by adding wood to the fire. Of course, not just any wood. Good smoke is produced by a variety of woods, hard woods, that are low in resin and high in flavor.

Now while you don't have to use prepackaged wood chips to add a little smoke to your fire, you do want to make sure that what you're using is all wood, no glues, nails, chewing gum; well you get the picture. And more than this you need to pick the right wood for the job. Different woods leave different flavors. But before we take a closer look, there's one more thing to wrap up. Do you burn the wood or not? When using gas grills it's best to put presoaked wood chips in a smoker box or wrap them in a piece of aluminum foil with a lot of holes in it. This keeps your grill from filling up with ash and clogging the burners. But get that wood close to the heat. You need the heat to smolder the wood and this means a pretty high heat. If you are using a charcoal grill or smoker then you can either put the wood directly on the coals (once they've heated up) or place them in a box. If you are using a smoker you can use charcoal with wood added or just straight wood. Experiment a little and find out what works best for you.

Generally speaking any wood that is hard and free of resin (or sap) is good for making smoke. If the tree makes fruit or nuts you enjoy eating then the wood is typically good for smoking. Some wood, of course make better smoke than others. Woods like Apple have a mellow flavor and won't give you much in a short amount of time but if you’re cooking for a while then it has time to add that mellow flavor without overpowering the food. Woods like mesquite are very strong and while it gives you a good flavor quickly that flavor will become bitter fast so don't use too much or for too long.

If you haven't used wood before, start small. Use a 1/4 cup of presoaked chips on your grill and see what is does for you. One of the great things about barbecue is the wide variety of experimentation available to the backyard cook. Wood smoke is what gives outdoor cooking its outdoor flavor. A great way to experiment with wood is actually on the grill. Instead of risking that 20 hour brisket with a wood you've never tried before, try putting that wood to test on your grill next time you cook up some steaks or chops. Make sure you catch the scent of that wood. If the smoke is bitter and noxious you probably shouldn't be cooking with it. Read on to get an idea of the kinds of woods you can use.

*Woods for smoking:*

*Acacia* is similar to mesquite but not as strong. This wood burns very hot and should be used in small amounts or for limited amounts of time.

*Alder* has a light flavor that works well with fish and poultry. Indigenous to the northwestern United States, it is the traditional wood for smoking Salmon.

*Almond* give a nutty, sweet flavor that is good with all meats. Almond is similar to Pecan.

*Apple* is very mild in flavor and gives food a sweetness. This is good with poultry and pork. Apple will discolor chicken skin (turns in dark brown).

*Apricot* is great for poultry and pork. This wood is similar to hickory but is sweeter and milder in flavor.

*Ash* has a light, unique flavor. This wood burns fast.

*Black Walnut* has a heavy flavor that should probably be mixed with other wood because of the bitter taste it can impart.

*Birch* has a similar flavor to maple. This wood is good with pork and poultry.

*Cherry* has a sweet, mild flavor that goes great with virtually everything. This is one of the most popular woods for smoking.

*Chokecherry* has a bitter flavor and should only be used in small amounts for short period of times.

*Citrus* woods like lemon or orange have a moderate smoke that gives a light fruity flavor that is more mild than apple or cherry.

*Cottonwood* is very mild in flavor and should be used with stronger flavored woods. Avoid green wood.

*Crabapple* is very similar to apple wood and can be used interchangeably.

*Fruit*, like apple, apricot or cherry, fruit wood gives off a sweet, mild flavor that is good with poultry or ham.

*Grapefruit* is a mild wood that produces a good, smoky flavor. A good wood for any meat.

*Grapevines* make a lot of tart smoke and gives a fruity but sometimes heavy flavor. Use it sparingly with poultry or lamb.

*Hickory* adds a strong flavor to meats, so be careful not to use to excessively. It’s good with beef and lamb.

*Lemon* is a mild wood that produces a good, smoky flavor. A good wood for any meat.

*Lilac* produces a good supply of mild, sweet smoke. A popular wood for smoked cheese, but also good for poultry and pork.

*Maple*, like fruit wood gives a sweet flavor that is excellent with poultry and ham.

*Mesquite* has been very popular of late and is good for grilling, but since it burns hot and fast, it's not recommended for long barbecues. Mesquite is probably the strongest flavored wood; hence its popularity with restaurant grills that cook meat for a very short time.

*Mulberry* is sweet and very similar to apple.

*Nectarine* is great for poultry and pork. This wood is similar to hickory but is sweeter and milder in flavor.

*Oak* is strong but not overpowering and is a very good wood for beef or lamb. Oak is probably the most versatile of the hard woods. (Probably the most used wood in Texas BBQ restaurants)

*Orange* is a mild wood that produces a good, smoky flavor. A good wood for any meat.

*Peach* is great for poultry and pork. This wood is similar to hickory but is sweeter and milder in flavor.

*Pear* is similar to apple and produces a sweet, mild flavor.

*Pecan* burns cool and provides a delicate flavor. It’s a much subtler version of hickory.

*Persimmon* like the other fruit woods, mild and slightly sweet.

*Plum* is great for poultry and pork. This wood is similar to hickory but is sweeter and milder in flavor.

*Walnut* has a heavy, smoky flavor and should be mixed with milder flavored woods. Can be bitter.

Other good woods include: avocado, bay, beech, butternut, carrotwood, chestnut, fig, guava, gum, hackberry, kiawe, madrone, manzita, olive, range, persimmon, pimento, and willow

You can also find other wood products around made from wine and whiskey barrels that impart a very unique flavor.

*ALL SMOKING WOOD SHOULD BE PROPERLY SEASONED*

*WOODS TO* *AVOID*  *would include: cedar, cypress, elm, eucalyptus, pine, fir, redwood, spruce, and sycamore.*


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Gary

Good article. thanks

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for that. I got it saved.


----------



## gary s (Dec 10, 2013)

I have noticed quite a few questions lately about types of wood, thought this would help. I realize that it depends on what part of the country you are in determines the type of wood you use. Just a good reference and starting point. For people that are new and not familiar with the flavor different woods impart, trying it on the grill makes sense to see it you are going to like it. Hope it's beneficial --------

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2013)

I just started a thread about oak.  Cause I didn't know what oak would be like.

Now I have a chart.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 11, 2013)

This thread move to Woods for Smoking Forum


----------

